# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Almost finished tank.



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

I think it is a major break for my tank. Its quite where i want it to be except the rotala species are growing an inch everyday that i am forced to trim.

i plan on adding java fern and moss near the petrified wood int he filter corner.


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

I think it is a major break for my tank. Its quite where i want it to be except the rotala species are growing an inch everyday that i am forced to trim.

i plan on adding java fern and moss near the petrified wood int he filter corner.


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

hey,
that tank is looking nice. I like how you used the riccia and the green tiger lotus (?) as fillers. Maybe it would be nice to keep the java fern out (?), because it looks real nice now







, especially once the micro tenellus grows in. Also there is a good focus at the center. Good job. Would you consider this a dutch style?


----------



## vijay (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT Job i think the java fern will complete the look but don't hide that rock with moss it adds texture, whats that grassy plant in the center, and where'd you get the riccia?? It seems that tanks intoronta are suddenly taking shape, it must me the cold weather egging us on


----------



## imported_chinaboy1021 (Jun 2, 2003)

thanks for the suggestion david. the main reason why i wanted to add the java fern around the rock is because the rock stands out making the focal point awkward. also java fern is one of my favorite plants : ). i have a good size on hidden behind all the rotala.

vijay, i sent you a private topic regarding the riccia long time ago. The grassy plant in the center is ech. tenellus. quite rare i believe. i finally found it at dragon aquarium in sauga. : )


----------



## Regturb (Sep 4, 2003)

Great tank, what rotala species is the green one? Can't wait to see it when the glosso grows in! Wish my tank could look that nice!

29 gallon planted tank
75 gallon tanganyikan tank


----------

